# First police officer killed in Edmonton gets grave marker one century later



## 211RadOp (11 Oct 2018)

*First police officer killed in Edmonton gets grave marker one century later*

Travis McEwan · CBC News · Posted: Oct 11, 2018 11:38 AM MT | Last Updated: an hour ago



One hundred years after he was killed while attempting to arrest a suspect, the Edmonton Police Service is marking the grave of its first officer killed in the line of duty.

Const. Frank Beevers was killed on Oct 17, 1918, while trying to capture a fugitive wanted for robbery and the murder of a businessman.

Beevers was buried at the Edmonton Cemetery at 118th Street and 107th Avenue and while he was "laid to rest with full police honours," no headstone was ever placed on his grave.

"No one should be buried in an unmarked grave, especially after making the ultimate sacrifice protecting citizens," Chief Rod Knecht said in a news release.

"We may never truly understand the background to the missing headstone, but today we have the opportunity to set in stone our appreciation for Const. Beevers selfless service."


More at link https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/frank-beevers-monument-edmonton-police-1.4858680


----------

